# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  Ricorso CTP accertamento maggior valore terreno edificabile

## MrDike

L'Ufficio rettifica il valore di una compravendita immobiliare (*terreno edificabile*) a mezzo del *criterio comparativo*, ma si limita ad *un unico atto di raffronto* (maggio 2010) per procedere all'estimazione della compravendita della cliente (dicembre 2011), affermando che _"non può che discendere che il valore indicato in quest’ultimo atto sia di molto inferiore a quello effettivamente corrisposto"_. 
Non ha prodotto alcuna perizia di parte, né utilizzato altri criteri per la valutazione dell'area edificabile, quali la metodologia estimativa basata sul potenziale edificatorio, non ha considerato il noto crollo del mercato immobiliare, non ha mai prodotto elementi tecnico-oggettivi, né tampoco ha valutato il prezzo di vendita contenuto in altri atti che ho prodotto in fase di adesione. 
L'Ufficio poi ha posto particolare attenzione posta nella predisposizione dell’avviso al fine di evitare il c.d. *"vizio di motivazione"*, a mezzo di innumerevoli citazioni di legittimità, ma ciò non giustifica a priori la sua pretesa, in quanto _"motivazione dell'avviso e onere della prova stanno infatti su un piano completamente diverso, in quanto la prima attiene all'enunciazione degli elementi utilizzati dall'Organo impositore per giungere alle sue determinazioni, mentre il secondo alla dimostrazione dei fatti costitutivi della sua domanda. L'onere della prova, poi, è più gravoso per gli Uffici quando la motivazione degli avvisi è sintetica e sommaria"_ *(CTP di Bergamo, sez. 12, sentenza dell’8 aprile 2011 n. 153)*. 
Ho già eccepito l'onere della prova unitamente ad altre eccezioni, ma vorrei comunque eccepire anche la carenza di motivazione (art. 52, comma 2-_bis_, del TUR). Che ne pensate?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ho già eccepito l'onere della prova unitamente ad altre eccezioni, ma vorrei comunque eccepire anche la carenza di motivazione (art. 52, comma 2-_bis_, del TUR). Che ne pensate?

  Hai senz'altro ragione.

----------


## fabioalessandro

un consiglio che posso darti è di allegare una perizia di un tecnico per quanto attiene il valore
molte volte i giudici decretano il mancato accoglimento solo perchè l'ufficio un minimo valore l'ha dato con un equiparazione

----------

